# App pour Excel



## CarodeDakar (21 Mars 2012)

Bonjour! Je viens de me procurer un nouvel iPad 2. J'ai aussi pris un clavier Apple sans fil, très efficace.

Concernant le traitement de texte, j'ai téléchargé l'app "Pages" sur App Store (9$), qui fonctionne bien. Malheureusement, j'avais acheté juste avant "Quick Office" (même prix), qui n'est pas du tout efficace pour travailler normalement (l'écriture est floue). Je l'avais privilégié parce qu'il y avait aussi le chiffrier et une version iPad pour Power Point (pas mieux): 9$ aux poubelles... 

J'ai donc regardé le niveau de satisfaction de l'app "Pages" - excellent - mais ce n'est pas du tout le cas pour une autre app de cette série concernant le chiffier (Numbers) (9$) et pour le Power Point (Key Note).

Au moins, pour les traitement de chiffres, comme Excel, est-il possible de trouver une app efficace?

Merci!

Caroline


----------



## CBi (22 Mars 2012)

Il faudrait expliquer ce que tu fais avec Excel car comme c'est sans doute l'app la plus riche de Mac Office, la réponse d'ensemble risque d'être "ça dépend".

J'utilise Office 2 HD qui reprend l'essentiel des fonctions d'un tableur et surtout fonctionne avec la plupart des services de "nuage". Très bonne app.


----------



## CarodeDakar (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour CBi, merci pour la réponse,

Ce que je fais sur Excell? À peu près tout mais très peu de tableaux croisés. Des descriptions d'activités sur des projets, leur coût par ligne budgétaire, des calculs simples, un peu de formules (taux de change et additions, soustractions, multiplications et divisions).

Je vais regarder l'application recommandée.

Sinon, finalement, Pages n'est bon que pour des prises de notes. Peu compatible avec Word. Il modifie beaucoup trop la présentation -alignement, puces toute la mise en page.


----------

